# In .40SW, P226 or P229?



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

If you've shot/owned both, which one feels better to shoot? 

I have the XD-9 in the 4 and 5 inch versions. The 5 inch is actually a little nose heavy that it seems harder to keep on target. I (and several other XD-9 owners I know) seem to like the XD-9 4 inch better because it handles better. Does the same apply to the P226 & P229? 

I'm not trying to compare sight radiuses or what not but just the overall feel of the gun. I have no plans of carrying either one concealed. I'm concerned mostly on how they feel when shooting. 

When I get a chance to shoot both at a range, I will. For now, I'm hoping you guys can provide some feedback.


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

For me, I went with the P229 only because I planned on occasionally carrying it, and because my hands are on the small side. I didn't notice too much difference when I shot them at the range. They're both fine guns. Buy the one that fits your hand best, as it will be the one that you shoot best.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Are the grips the same size and shape? XDs in 9 and 40 are.


----------

